# Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt*

					Computec hat eine neue Facebook-Seite gestartet, die sich mit kuriosen Fundstücken beschäftigt. Egal ob eine Tasse mit automatischer Umrührfunktion oder Disketten als praktische Untersetzer für Gläser, auf dieser Gadget-Seite wird über ungewöhnliche Produkte berichtet. Wenn Sie selbst Kuriositäten entdecken, schicken Sie diese doch einfach als Facebook-Nachricht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt*


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt*

Ist gekauft  
Husthusthuustjaaa!
Sisisisisisisi si   si   si     si        no.


Edit: 

Das waren nur die Startmotoren,der rest steht unter den Sternen


----------



## -Ultima- (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt*

Es dauert bestimmt nicht lange, bis die ersten Copyright-Probleme kommen


----------



## Kyrodar (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neue Gadget-Facebook-Seite mit kuriosen Fundstücken aus der Internetwelt*

Das liest sich eher nach "Mein Mann wird mich umbringen".
Darüberhinaus find ich LED-Duschköpfe eigentlich gar nich so schlecht. Ich will nich erst kaltes Wasser antatschen wenn ich unter die Dusche steig. Ich hasse das. Beste Lösung wo gibt dafür und wo ich kennen tu.


----------

